
Fabric 2 is out - collinmanderson
http://bitprophet.org/blog/2018/05/09/fabric-2-is-out/
======
collinmanderson
> modern Fabric is really a few separate libraries, and anything not strictly
> SSH or network related has been split out into the Invoke project.

> This means that if you’re in the group of users leveraging Fabric solely for
> its task execution or local, and never used run, put or similar - you don’t
> need to use Fabric itself anymore and can simply ‘sidegrade’ to Invoke
> instead.

------
amirouche
I like the fact that fabric 2 is a library first, instead of somekind of
'recipe' language. Putting aside invoke in its own library is a great move.
Now, I can happily avoid Ansible.

